# [SOLVED] Microphone too quiet!



## xdandyandyx (Dec 7, 2011)

So I've been looking for a solution through many forums on the subject but have come up empty handed, so I figured I would try and ask! 

The built in microphone for my Dell XPS 1530 laptop worked fine when I had vista, but several months ago I upgraded to Windows 7 and I just recently noticed the build-in microphone hardly works anymore, as I have to practically shout to be heard. So I'm fairly certain that its a software issue, but when trying to install the sigmatel drivers for my audio devices through dell's website, I get an error message. Those drivers were for vista, so I'm guessing that's why they didn't work.

So if anyone else had a similar issue and had it resolved I would love to know what you did! Sorry if this isn't a lot of info, let me know if you need more! Also, I am fine with going out and just buying an external microphone, but I'm afraid it might just have the same issue. Let me know if you think that's true or not. 
Thank you!


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: Microphone too quiet!*

CLick the little speaker icon in the bottom right hand corner, click mixer, click system sounds, recording tab, microphone, properties, levels.


----------



## xdandyandyx (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Microphone too quiet!*

The levels are maxed, even the boost, still barely audible


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Microphone too quiet!*

Hello xdandyandyx!

Try installing the Sigmatel audio driver in Vista compatibility mode on your system.



> If you installed 7 on a laptop with HD audio (all of the models not more than 4 or 5 years old) and there is not an audio driver available for 7, you should use the Vista version and install by using Vista compatibility mode.
> 
> Follow the instructions in Sections 2 & 3 above for deleting all driver files and downloading a fresh copy. When you get on your driver downloads page select "Vista" in the dropdown box.
> 
> ...


*Source(s):*

Audio Driver Facts - Laptop Audio Forum - Laptop - Dell Community
XPS M1530 microphone / headset not working anymore under Windows 7 - Laptop Audio Forum - Laptop - Dell Community


----------



## xdandyandyx (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Microphone too quiet!*



Ninjaboi said:


> Hello xdandyandyx!
> 
> Try installing the Sigmatel audio driver in Vista compatibility mode on your system.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! I had tried to do what you mentioned, about installing the sigmatel drivers, but I kept getting and error message. Just on a whim I decided to uninstall the drivers again, and try and try installing the sigmatel drivers one more time and it worked!! Not sure what I did differently, but thank you! Microphone works perfectly, and now I can return the one I purchased (which didn't work anyway! haha)


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Glad to hear it worked for you! Cheers!

**Marked thread as 'Solved'*.*


----------

